# Gun owners screwed by info releases.



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.naturalnews.com/2019-04-21-government-creating-a-database-of-gun-gear.html

It is no one's business who has what. Same as it's no one's business on how you vote or worship. More privacy protections are necessary to ensure the safety of sensitive information. How many times does government fail to keep medical, social security numbers and other info away from thieves and other nair do wellers?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the scoop. Glad some of us was not dumb enough to buy one...or turn it in. Hopefully Slippy is keeping his hid good.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The gubbamint only wants two things from you: Your compliance and your money.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

If your state has Armslist buy from there. Private sales, no records. Just sayin.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

keith9365 said:


> If your state has Armslist buy from there. Private sales, no records. Just sayin.


That's not exactly the same as a buy-back.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> That's not exactly the same as a buy-back.


What I mean is buy so there is no record for someone to track.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Feds have a list of everyone who has brought a gun for quite some time now, if you think they destroy background check info you are nieave.

Some states have been filling out forms on purchases a lot longer than the Feds.

I remember when you could order guns from the Sears catalog with no government intrusions.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

keith9365 said:


> What I mean is buy so there is no record for someone to track.


The article linked to is about those who turned them in, not those who bought them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Listing who turned in a bump stocknor who has a ccw is solely to harass the law abiding by those whom want to abolish the second amendment. There are supposed to be government restrictions on publically releasing information on firearms purchases but not on turn ins and permits. This needs to be amended.


----------

